

Ancient Chinese algorithm to make 3x3 magic squares - strategy
http://preshtalwalkar.tumblr.com/post/118246866863/magic-square-chinese-method

======
JoeAltmaier
There's a mechanical way to make any NXN square where N is odd. Start
anywhere, writing numbers in sequence. Go to the upper-left each time,
wrapping around horizontally and vertically.

When you get to the Nth, go down instead of to the upper-left.

That's it.

